# Good cheap campsite near Oxwich Bay-also good beach recomendations, specially for skinny dipping!



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2013)

Got to swim in the sea on Saturday and Sunday and also stop forgetting about Wales...so decided to go to the Gower- its about time after 30 years of living in Bristol and not going

Recommendations purrrlease xxx


----------



## Geri (Jul 9, 2013)

Hill End is great, but it gets very busy so you need to get there early.

http://www.hillendcamping.com/

I don't know if it's cheap as I don't do camping so have nothing to compare it with.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 9, 2013)

theres a very good small one close to Slade beach, only 30 pitches, £12.50 a night. it's a bit spartan, no showers or out. Slade is the next beach westward of Oxwich and it's a bit off the beaten track so it's usually really quiet. Was there on Saturday there was only 4 groups of people there, including ourselves. No website that I know of, but I can pm you the owners phone number.

just found they are on the web...

http://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsites/uk/wales/the-gower/swansea/72-eastern-slade-farm

if you want skinny dipping try barebum beach in the Vale of glamorgan. about a mile from the road and a climb down a cliff, but once again very quiet and they don't care if you got your bits out. I can't remember the proper name of it . will look now....


it's Monknash, with a wicked pub nearby - the plough and harrow. don't know about camping, but the pub might let you pitch up in their field as mates have camped there in the past


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2013)

Cheers-will look into it x


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Oxwich is lovely. 












http://www.urban75.org/blog/beach-walking-and-dune-jumping-at-oxwich-bay-gower-south-wales/


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2013)

kalidarkone 

Craig & Justine have just got back from camping in Oxwich Bay, they might be able to give you some tips.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2013)

Booked somewhere. would have preferred the suggestions on here but left it to late...but it will do and it's in Oxwich.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 13, 2013)

nogojones said:


> theres a very good small one ...
> just found they are on the web...
> 
> http://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsites/uk/wales/the-gower/swansea/72-eastern-slade-farm


 
IME by the time they appear on there they are over booked all the time - it's ruined two campsites I liked nobody else knew about.

Have fun Kali


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2013)

Oxwich is exceptionally lovely, especially in weather like this.

Hope your weekend went lovely, Kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 15, 2013)

It was amazing, I felt like I was in Spain or something.  I'm sad that I am home and having to go to work....but now that I know such an amazing place exists only 1 hou.  and 40 mins journey away I will be going back soon and for longer-need a good 3 days there really.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2013)

Yay kali, glad you loved Gower, can be exceptionally gorgeous and sounds like it was! 

Give us a shout (via PM?) when you're next in this area. Weather in this part of Wales is generally .... more indifferent  .... but pubs have shelter .....

Meanwhile, we'll be in Bris the w/e of Bristol Harbourfest ie next one. Check relevant thread


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 6, 2013)

Good to know Oxwich is lovely - I'll be there in 2 weeks 
Does anyone know what Greenways Leisure Park in Oxwich is like for camping? Online reviews seem decent as do the pictures, but just wondered if anyone here has actually been there/knows what it's like


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> It was amazing, I felt like I was in Spain or something. I'm sad that I am home and having to go to work....but now that I know such an amazing place exists only 1 hou. and 40 mins journey away I will be going back soon and for longer-need a good 3 days there really.


 
There's some gorgeous places to visit in Wales. We visited Cardigan a few years back and were blown away by the unspoilt beauty of the place. 











http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/west-wales-photos.html


----------

